# Spitting Toilet



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well in next year's haunt I'm going to be adding a bathroom and I plan on having a toilet with some nasty looking stuff all over it and i was thinking of cool things I could do with it.
(NO fangs, not a flinging arm!!! )
I was thinking about perhaps adding one of those spitter thingys that spray water. (wouldn't that be awesome/disgusting!?) 
So I was wondering if anyone has done something like this and what all I would need.
Let me know!
.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Jan 14, 2007)

What about using a 12 volt windshield washer pump from a car? I had one rigged inside my witch one year and she could spit pretty far.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

the question is spit water or spew mist? I would agree with the washer pump if you wanted to spit... but would consider an air cannon hooked to the bottom of the drain to spew water in the bowl. you could also set the toilet on a self draining floor and use a large pond pump to overfill the bowl (seal the drain) and have the red water keep backing up and spilling over with body parts floating around inside.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i guess i would like it to spit... but i haven't a clue where to start with what i would all need. i'm asuming a small air compressor... but what else?
thanks for your help!
.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Fyf!!! frankly I am disappointed now... we have talked and talked about this..... It MUST fling arms!!!!!!!! LOL :googly:


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

You only need an air valve regulator and a compressor. You put the tube from the air valve in the bottom of the toilet from underneath and add small amount of water into the toilet then when you fire the air valve it blasts the water up and out of the toilet. It is very easy to put together. The air valve can be almost any of the ones that the standard pneumatics use or the dishwasher valve or the washing machine valve. Whatever you can find will work. This is one effective prop and really gets people. To gross out the toilet use great stuff foam and paint it brown and use different amounts if that is the look you are going for. Blood and guts or gross out ! Oh and don't forget to put down the lid.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hahah thanks a bunch ruafraid!
yet another prop to add to this list!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A good prop to add. I love interactive scenes. Most folks get very comfortable with the "no touch" rule. It sure doesn't count if the props touch them though!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Oak Island Productions make a Scream Latrine and Awful Outhouse that spew water at guests. It's a real gross out effect. Worth checking out for ideas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Another thought is launching a roll of toilet paper at your crowd?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

combined with the scream "GET OUT!!!!"


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

this ia a great thread i'm starting to work on my toilet too!!!but I'm planing on having a head pop out of the back base with a water spray when the head pops up also I have a small pump so that the water in the bowl is always bubbleing all post some pics when I can...


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

ok... i am starting to think that maybe there is a differnce between scary and just plain gross... Scream Latrine and Awful Outhouse... GROSS. not my taste... so... to bring it back around again... how about a cute fish bubbler in the toilet... bubble bubble bubble... then create a popup in the tank that spits water (creature of the black loogon style)... would scare, but in the end would be kinda funny. bubbles in the bowl is a good distractor... cuz you know something is going to happen down there... pull a mold or make the lid out of something lightweight. If I got spewed on by the outhouse in those pictures... the only thing i really would want to do is leave!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"i am starting to think that maybe there is a differnce between scary and just plain gross... Scream Latrine and Awful Outhouse... GROSS. not my taste... "

"If I got spewed on by the outhouse... the only thing i really would want to do is leave!"

I admit that I agree with both these statements. I do, however , like the mental exersize of coming up with ideas.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm going for more of the shock factor than the gross factor...
but what can you do?
i like the idea!
.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

the trauma trashcan is such a classic... if ya could put it into the tank... then create a sequence... 

1) boil (bubble) water in bowl - (got their attention)
2) turn it red (pond light shoved into drain) - (got their interest)
-who wouldnt be looking into the basin at this point?
3) pop the tank cover with a head inside (got them with a quick scare)
4) have it spit via a windshield washer pump (got them with a quick laugh)
5) wait... till they come to investigate
6) air cannon from the drain (scare again - whouldnt we all think the prop was done at 4?) 
step 1) is really just a slow leak from the air cannon...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good sequence GraveDiggerGreg. That would be my kind of prop. I posted the Oak Island Productions links to show there's a wide variety of things that can be done with a toilet. Some of them not scary but very gross and guaranteed to get to get a reaction.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I tend to agree on the gross out/ spray theory.....disgusting. If you like the gross look, I like how Terror Syndicate did this. Totally gross toilet that the people will just stare out in disbelief... then BAM!!! they have their "janitor" pop out from behind the door! A pop up from the tank would be just as effective. Just my two cents, do what makes you happy.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

being spewed on by a overflowed toilet does NOT make me happy


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah i love'd the terror syndicate prop! that was one reason why i'd like to make my own!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

GraveDiggerGreg said:


> being spewed on by a overflowed toilet does NOT make me happy


then don't make the prop?
.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm telling ya fyf.... arm flinging is the way to go!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fangs said:


> I'm telling ya fyf.... arm flinging is the way to go!!!!


of course fangs!
.
hehehe.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Woooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Some people don't like water on them no mater what so I think you just have to decide how you want to approach it.

It doesn't have to be a perfectly clean looking toilet but it doesn't have to go as far as the outhouse either. It seems that you are more interested in the surprise anyway....soooo you can gross it up a little but you need it to be approachable too in order to get the guests close. You don't want an "ewww yuck" and have them turn away.

I dunno, I guess you could have a pristine toilet that would look out of place to get their attention but I think at least a little rust would be better.

I kinda like the sequence with the light. You know something is coming but not what it is.

Great thread. I can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

so... to finish this and make it totally complete and tastless, why not have a monster standing next to it with a fogger coming out of his b..... did i even think that? -gdg- is now hitting his head with a frypan Dobby style.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay FYF is this a real working usable toilet? clue me in..
I don't think I would want to get wet either if thats the case..but that's me
I could handle something like an illusion of a spitting toilet and then have the monster gravedigger was talking about with some smells stuff (yucky) instead.
But then again that's why we all do different things 
good luck on your project


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

If its just plain old tap water with nothing added, and not shooting at them knocking them down, then why not do it FYF! I think it would be funny to see the reactions of some of the younger TOTers.  my 2 cents


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,
OK so I have to admit to making the spraying toilet prop. It is so totally disgusting, definitely the sickest thing I've ever made. A lot of people think it's hilarious. I haven't had any complaints about getting wet.

It's just clean water. Definitely a shock value. Yeah, there is a difference between gross and scary but having to walk by that thing is scary in a way. I like it and will continue to use it.
You just use a siphon valve hooked to an air line with the siphon hose connected to a water source. I use a bucket of water. I drilled a hole in the side of the bucket, near the bottom and tapped a hose connector into it. I used a rubber washer to keep it water tight. A check valve works also. It creates an air water mix, quite effective. Here are some pictures if you have a strong enough stomach 
I have video somewhere. I'll look for it if you want.
http://wny-haunters.markshauntedgarage.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=10007&pos=-20


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

a video would be great brckee1!
your toilet looks great!
(in a sick, vomit, pukey kinda way!)
i might even keep mine a bit more clean.
i'm going for a dirty/old bathroom.
not an exploding fecal matter room!

and as for the water...
i do plan on filling the bottom of the toilet with great stuff to make sure it's water tight.
and having a clean water tank in the back of the toilet and fill the actual bowl with nasty looking water.
then i'm planning on adding a fish tank bubbler or 2...
to get their attention as many of you have said...

thanks to everyone with their positive input!

.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

frontyardfright said:


> a video would be great brckee1!
> your toilet looks great!
> (in a sick, vomit, pukey kinda way!)
> i might even keep mine a bit more clean.
> ...


Awwe you chicken!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I would hate to walk into that bathroom ScareFX...lol


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been in that restroom before at hundreds of Camp Grounds and Reststops across the USA.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey brckee1 ever find that video?
we are planning on getting our toilet this weekend! just need to save up for the pump and all the other stuff i need...
i can't wait!
.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I made a toned down version of Oak's outhouse and it turned out to be one of our best props. I didn't want to make people upchuck but it needed a little grossness to get the guests in the right mood. I used regular tap water form the house with a 'old school' washer inlet valve and simple trigger and had one of the actors trigger it, that way no one got sprayed to much. Check out the highlight video at http://twisteddementia.com/ and let me know what you think. If you really want to go for gross, there's a product called Liquid Ass and it smells exactally as it says, a squirt of that on the floor before the get sprayed will put it over the edge!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

"there's a product called Liquid Ass and it smells exactally as it says, a squirt of that on the floor before the get sprayed will put it over the edge!"

Use that and you won't have to worry about buying any liquid vomit. I always go for scarry over vomit. I have a weird idea. What about stretching some red latex over the top of the toilet (with a little water ontop of that to make it look like blood-red water) and have a hand or face suddenly push up from below against the latex. You can still put a spitter somewhere around the rim. Just a thought for something different.


----------

